# tell me where you are from?



## Prince#Rider

I was born in Russia, but now live in central United States.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses

wow thats really cool!! where at in russia?


----------



## *ArabianPrincess*

i Live in Australia.

My city is Adelaide. Which is South Australia.


Holly. x x x


----------



## kristy

I grew up in Atlanta GA, then moved to northeast Tennessee.. not very exciting. :|


----------



## Skippy!

Born and Raised in Los Angeles, California

When i turned 18, i moved to Auburn, Alabama to live with my boyfriend (now ex) for 2 years.

Moved to Sumter, South Carolina to live on Shaw Air Force Base with my husband =)

Ive been a little bit of every where i guess XD


----------



## mynameisntlola

*From*

I was born in Coral Springs, FL unfortunately and moved to Montana while I was just a few months old. I would love to say I was born and raised in Montana!! But I can't so... I was raised in Montana!


----------



## Rio's Kabam

I was born in Calgary, Alberta, Canada...been there all my life haha. ^^;;


----------



## [email protected]

I live in Sydney, Australia never really moved much!


----------



## barnrat

utah, utah, UTAH,ggaaahhhh


----------



## anni257

West-Germany... only moved 50km away (40 min by car)


----------



## sparky

I live in Antarctica!!!! Nah, not really. 

I was born in Canberra ACT Australia, then i have moved to Bywong NSW.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses

lol that would be pretty neat if you were from Antarctica!!!


----------



## barnrat

its impossible to live in antartica for long periods of times...Your so funny :lol:


----------



## mommadog1956

born in Wichita, Kansas

raised within 30 miles of Wichita, Kansas

now live 32 miles from Wichita, Kansas


ahhhh, such is my life............. :roll:


----------



## drumcliff01

Brisbane Australia Girl born and bred, only place i have been is a holiday to Thailand to visit my uncle.

Hi all


----------



## Horse Chick

i was born Waco, Texas and havent really moved at all


----------



## oOJESSOo

england, blackpool !!


----------



## AQHA_lover_4ever

Born and raised in Pine City, Minnesota, BABY!!! Ahhh.... It sucks here!!!


----------



## Samantha

I was born in a small town in Northern Florida, then moved 3 hours north to the Central Georgia area with my husdand....


----------

